# PGR: Plant Growth Regulators



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

I haven't found any PGR that are available at minimal cost. So, before I make the jump, I wanted to see if any one had input on them. Are there any adverse effects like discoloration or burnout? What are additional benefits beyond less mowing? I'm mowing every 2 days at this point and collecting a full bag. (I know, don't bag. But that would put a lot of mulch back down on my turf and equal thatch build up)


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

All the information you seek is here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=54


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

I was in the same position 2 months ago amd started my research by reading this thread on PGR: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=54. You don't need to read the 40+ pages to see the advantages and how to do it.

I was mowing every 3 days and picking up one bag of clippings from the 5k lawn. Now I mow every 6 to 7 days with the same or less clippings.

You can buy 16oz of PGR from another member in the marketplace part of TLF. That's what I did. I cannot imagine reel mowing without PGR.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Kamauxx said:


> All the information you seek is here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=54


Thx!


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Awar said:


> I was in the same position 2 months ago amd started my research by reading this thread on PGR: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=54. You don't need to read the 40+ pages to see the advantages and how to do it.
> 
> I was mowing every 3 days and picking up one bag of clippings from the 5k lawn. Now I mow every 6 to 7 days with the same or less clippings.
> 
> You can buy 16oz of PGR from another member in the marketplace part of TLF. That's what I did. I cannot imagine reel mowing without PGR.


THX!!!!!!!!!!!
Who's the other member of TLF I can buy PGR from?
Did you have any problems or learning process w PGR?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

NWGALawn706 said:


> THX!!!!!!!!!!!
> Who's the other member of TLF I can buy PGR from?
> Did you have any problems or learning process w PGR?


It varies - it's just a running exchange thread: PGR (Trinexapac-Ethyl) Exchange Thread


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Does the use of PGR lead to an increased susceptibility of fungus and other lawn diseases? It seems I've read that in quite a few places now, particularly dollar spot in Bermuda.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Just do it! I just applied my 4th app on Friday. Awesome stuff, you wont be disappointed. Get a backpack sprayer, I bought a 20v Chapin for 99 bucks and put this t-jet nozzle on
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CMU70RM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
It's a decent entry level sprayer. Do a bunch of runs with water in your yard to dial in your sprayer. It makes life easier when you go to do PGR. I have started spraying everything now and no longer use granular anything. 
I spray on GDD from the greenkeeper app so about every 14 days. N, Iron (Main event) and Sulfate of Potash gets sprayed with the PGR. I'll post pictures in another week, the front yard is looking very good now.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Philly_Gunner said:


> Does the use of PGR lead to an increased susceptibility of fungus and other lawn diseases? It seems I've read that in quite a few places now, particularly dollar spot in Bermuda.


Following...


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

rjw0283 said:


> Just do it! I just applied my 4th app on Friday. Awesome stuff, you wont be disappointed. Get a backpack sprayer, I bought a 20v Chapin for 99 bucks and put this t-jet nozzle on
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CMU70RM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> It's a decent entry level sprayer. Do a bunch of runs with water in your yard to dial in your sprayer. It makes life easier when you go to do PGR. I have started spraying everything now and no longer use granular anything.
> I spray on GDD from the greenkeeper app so about every 14 days. N, Iron (Main event) and Sulfate of Potash gets sprayed with the PGR. I'll post pictures in another week, the front yard is looking very good now.


Great info and thx for the link. I'm going to check sprayer out now.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

NWGALawn706 said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> > Just do it! I just applied my 4th app on Friday. Awesome stuff, you wont be disappointed. Get a backpack sprayer, I bought a 20v Chapin for 99 bucks and put this t-jet nozzle on
> ...


I bought a 2 year protection plan for like 10 bucks, there is alot of reviews of where the motor quits. So far so good, I plan to upgrade to a better sprayer when this one dies, I just didn't want to spend an *** ton of money for something I wasn't sure I was gonna get into hardcore (been using a spreader for ever) I sprayed on Friday and the yard is looking amazing today, I'm done with granular for the most part. I am a believer now, plus it makes sense since you'll be spraying PGR every 2 weeks you may as well throw some urea/iron and whatever other supplement your soil requires in there.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Philly_Gunner said:


> Does the use of PGR lead to an increased susceptibility of fungus and other lawn diseases? It seems I've read that in quite a few places now, particularly dollar spot in Bermuda.


From what I have read Low mowing heights Will increases the likelihood of getting DS and if you mow low you will probably be using PGR at some point. The PGR could slow down the recovery.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Sbcgenii said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> > Does the use of PGR lead to an increased susceptibility of fungus and other lawn diseases? It seems I've read that in quite a few places now, particularly dollar spot in Bermuda.
> ...


The DS is also related to how low N rates are on reel cut grass. You do not apply 1/2 lb of N or more per month unless mowing 2 x per day is possible.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@Sbcgenii Nailed it. Primo is not going to cause disease or make the plant more susceptible to them, but will slow recovery if it happens. DS is associated with reduced nitrogen inputs and these regulating products will reduce the nitrogen requirements of your bermudagrass, so there is another link between the two. EDIT: @Greendoc beat me to this point! 

DS is really nothing to worry about with bermuda, but you need to know it's DS not pythium (unlikely but possible) or leaf spot which can do real damage.

The benefits of PGR on bermuda maintained at less than 1" almost certainly out weigh the costs.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

@Greendoc are you saying I should not be applying 1/2lb N Per month to my Bermuda if I'm cutting at 5/8" and only cutting every 3rd day when not under regulation and every 5 days when using PGR? I'd love to be able to prevent the DS issues going forward.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

@CarolinaCuttin to hear DS is nothing to worry about is music to my ears. But my eyes are causing me to be concerned. How do I know for sure if it's DS and not pythium or leaf spot? Can you elaborate on why DS is not concerning so I can ease my mind a bit. I still plan to treat but just curious the reason behind your statement.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

GoDawgs said:


> @Greendoc are you saying I should not be applying 1/2lb N Per month to my Bermuda if I'm cutting at 5/8" and only cutting every 3rd day when not under regulation and every 5 days when using PGR? I'd love to be able to prevent the DS issues going forward.


DS risk is also related to moisture. Golf courses have problems because they are also wetting the grass at night. As for you, if you were to stay at or even reduce the N a little, low risk of DS unless it is constanly raining. I know of Zoysia lawns that get 0 N all year long. Only time they have a DS problem is if the weather is wet. Otherwise no problems because people know better than to put water on the grass at night. Irrigation set to come on right before sun rise also washes off the dew, which is what DS propagates in.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@GoDawgs I just looked through your post history. You have dollar spot, people get confused because of damage seen on the leaf, but leaf spot will typically cause black necrotic lesions, I'm sure you can find some images online to help train your eyes.

Yours is a dead giveaway because of the size, shape, and leaf appearance. The reason it's nothing to worry about is because bermuda will easily grow out of it and it typically doesn't cause death of the plant, just leaf tissue damage. Give it some nitrogen and maybe consider halving of your PGR rate and in a week or two no one will know it happened.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

Thank you Greendoc. I think I caused the DS issue in the back zoysia due to putting too much fertilizer down before I knew that zoysia didn't really need it. And I have Bermuda coming through so it's not getting any more N for a long time and I am raising the HOC as high as my reel will go to try and starve the Bermuda.

The front yard may be due to watering too often and too much N due to trying to push through a level job. I'll back it down a bit and push my watering schedule to end just before sunrise.

I appreciate the knowledge you share on this forum and others.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

@CarolinaCuttin thanks for taking the time to research my particular situation. I got a lot of help from spammage assessing the back yard issue (zoysia). He too said it was DS. When you say you looked through past posts and are sure it's DS. Are you referring to the front Bermuda or the back zoysia? Or both? I'm pretty confident the back is DS.

I'm hesitant to give any more N at this point because I fed it 3/4lb about 3 weeks ago. I have stopped my PGR thinking it would help this grow out quicker. Do you think it's ok to reapply the PGR at the half rate?

I'm really happy to hear the DS is not the end of the world! Does that hold true for zoysia as well? It's looking worse by the day.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

@NWGALawn706 sorry man to derail your thread. I did not realize I was on your thread. I thought I was in my fungus thread.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

And by the way your PGR will be there tomorrow and I have a feeling you are really going to enjoy not cutting so often in the heat and humidity.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Lolol. Looking frwd to it!!!


----------

